# more ugly casting!



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

due to the popular ugly casting spree started by tommy.

well heres my ugly casting video. its very short and bad quality.
sorry, i asked my dad to use my camera phone to take the vid.
when i eventually get a better camera,, ill get nicer videos for everyone.

i wasnt throwing 150g with the tourney reel.

but here is my fishing setup.
11' afaw estuary full conventional (not dual rung)
6500 cs mag elite (gunmetal chrome, not green, no upgrade parts. all stock)
fireline20 (reel has 300 yards on it)

the winds were badass , if my target was 12oclock. the winds were blowing about 10-15mph from 10:30. badd!!! 

throwing a regular 3oz bank sinker, fishing pendulum style, i treated the sinker exactly how i treat a plug or metal.

now onto the ugly casting!

please critique if you want, i dont mind knowing what i do wrong. or what i should try to correct.

from my POV, my cast looks decent.






i know the estuary is a slow rod, hence my casting isnt very fast. i probably nailed the 3oz 100-120yards on a stock reel.

ill try to get a vid of my 6nbait 13' on the tourney reel next week.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Looks good to me , are you coming down to Jersey this weekend for the casting tournament ?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

unfortunately i cant make it. got work 6 days a week.
not fun.

all my casting is entirely self taught, since there are not many distance casters up here in NY.
alot of people has the, 'ill throw is 30 yards and catch fish' mentality.


(but that mentality is true... i really can catch fish at 30yards. lol)

even if there are, nobody has the same schedule and cant meet up to practice together.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I think you look pretty good, especially being self taught. Do you have any parks or other fields that you go to practice? I would imagine they are in short supply in NYC.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the beach where i casted at has really big fields.

since it use to be an old WWII airport for the military.

i drove around the park. all the big big grass areas all had signs.. do not enter. some birds nesting area.

i cussed out fu&@!$ @)[email protected]@#$9 @)$(@ BIRDS!!

i have a football field in front of my house too. i cant use it either. how sad is that..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

good to see you posted a video...


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

that's pretty good man,mine just sucks so i have been working on my otg, i try to get a hr of practice every morning,i work from home so if u wanna practice let me know


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

where do you practice?


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

canarsie pier,any of the beaches around there during the low tide or the park by my house


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

so i went out again today solo, pops wasnt feel good. prolly the dinner. haha

didnt cast too much
got in a good 20-30 casts
snapped off once.

managed to score about an additional 30 yards in my cast today. same setup as described in the original post. 11' estuary, abu65csmag fishing reel, FL20. so i was throwing some kastmasters in between as a break. and hoping to get a fish.

great weather here in NY, 80degrees blue skies, and mr.sun high up in his comfortable couch.

very very little backwind, which was nice and cool.

again, im bad at estimating. but ill never overestimate

my reel holds 300yards of FL20. 
emptied about half spool.

cast looked like 130 yards in my humblest opinion.

things to do in progress : aim higher, sinker flies away at about a 40deg angle. aim to practice at 45-50.


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*yer caast!*



ooeric said:


> due to the popular ugly casting spree started by tommy.
> 
> well heres my ugly casting video. its very short and bad quality.
> sorry, i asked my dad to use my camera phone to take the vid.
> ...


youlet the bait lead? yer spoosed to let it find.Besides u slowed down at the end of yer cast. nxt time shoot to kill.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well rods are different.
some rods dont like to be hit because of its action.

fast action rods need to be hit hard to get the final oomph outta them, you need to make the rod cast.

slower rods just need to be loaded and released nicely and itll do the casting for you.

then you gotta take into account, tip whippy , stiff tip, noddle middle, bendy middle, soft butt, rock butt. etc.

best easy distance rods are bendable butt, soft mid, somewhat stiff tip. but it cant be a noddle rod.
rod needs to have instant tip recovery.


the estuary IMO, is NOT a overhead rod, or a thump rod like the su1386 (which is a very good thump rod)
it needs time to load, or its not gonna cast far at all.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

There are a few distance casters here in NY . . . they just do it fishing.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya, not too many up here.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the cast looks excellent
UGLY, the caster is...!


----------



## rick1 (Apr 28, 2008)

hello everyone, I have ahuge question. how to stop backlashing? I'm using a 10' ocean master rod, 4-8 oz. and a sealine x20sha with 30# braided line with a 5 oz. sinker.
did I mention that I'm a beginner.


----------



## rick1 (Apr 28, 2008)

also is it possible that I'm trying to cast too far


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

rick1 said:


> hello everyone, I have ahuge question. how to stop backlashing? I'm using a 10' ocean master rod, 4-8 oz. and a sealine x20sha with 30# braided line with a 5 oz. sinker.
> did I mention that I'm a beginner.


Clean your bearings and put some heavier oil in them to slow your reel down...like red rocket fuel or blue 3-1. Take that braid off and put on some thicker mono to take advantage of the natural braking that occurs with decreasing spool diameter...like 17 or 20# Big Game or Tri +. Make sure you have two red brakes in, flat side out to start. That'll tame that reel. Once you get confident with your casting you can speed it up again.


----------

